# Tennis elbow



## stonetag (Mar 1, 2014)

No I don't play tennis. I lift weights. I have talked to, and personally known a lot of bothers and women in the iron game with tendonitis, and I'm talking in the elbow area, now whether tennis elbow and tendonitis are one in the same? not sure. I have not been affected by this ailment my whole lifting life up until a few months a go. My elbows are tender when on a hard surface, straightening my arm out from a 90 deg. to straight can be painful around the elbow area. Lifting weights has really called attention to the fact something is very wrong. I'm sure this subject has been brought up before, but I am looking for some concrete suggestions from people who have or had this condition, what is an option for lifting (poundage?), the doc is out, what could or can they do about this condition other than rack up a fat bill to tell you what you already know. I know of the cortisone injections, not sure if something like this is operable, would pass if it was. Have you guys tried anything, ANYTHING within reason to deal with this condition? Stone


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 1, 2014)

Pob says some sort of stretching helps.
I use a rub on to help with the inflamation. Works like magic.  I posted screen shots of the rub on I use on another tendinitis thread.

Ive heard of operations but also wernt sucessfull.

Good luck with the inflammation


----------



## Yaya (Mar 1, 2014)

My mother had tennis elbow for years.. Got the surgery and everything was good.

God bless her elbow


----------



## graniteman (Mar 1, 2014)

Is it both elbows and is the pain elbow area only or does it radiate up the forearm ? Try to describe where the pain starts and ends because what you're describing sounds like the ulnar nerve. I've had both issues, tendonitis, ulnar nerve even bursitis. The wraps\flossing Matrix and POB are talking about helped a shit ton with my tendonitis. I added a marble wrapped right on top of the sore spot and rotated my hands \forearm to really break up the scar tissue. Be ready for pain but after a week or two it was very helpful. That and I wrap my elbow\forearm area when I do arm work now. Still have pain but it's mnageable. 
Google flossing tendonitis and it'll show. Good Luck


----------



## stonetag (Mar 1, 2014)

graniteman said:


> Is it both elbows and is the pain elbow area only or does it radiate up the forearm ? Try to describe where the pain starts and ends because what you're describing sounds like the ulnar nerve. I've had both issues, tendonitis, ulnar nerve even bursitis. The wraps\flossing Matrix and POB are talking about helped a shit ton with my tendonitis. I added a marble wrapped right on top of the sore spot and rotated my hands \forearm to really break up the scar tissue. Be ready for pain but after a week or two it was very helpful. That and I wrap my elbow\forearm area when I do arm work now. Still have pain but it's mnageable.
> Google flossing tendonitis and it'll show. Good Luck



Most definitely in the elbow area, pain relates to a band stretched tight around the end of a baseball bat, rolling back and forth over the blunt end, how's that for an analogy? So a marble, marble? little glass sphere? Interesting.


----------



## graniteman (Mar 2, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Most definitely in the elbow area, pain relates to a band stretched tight around the end of a baseball bat, rolling back and forth over the blunt end, how's that for an analogy? So a marble, marble? little glass sphere? Interesting.



Mine are in the extensor muscles more on the top forearm area so that's all I can tell you about. Yes , it's a ctual marble, I wrap the muscle and the last couple wraps place the marble right on the sore area. Rotate the hand \forearm so the marble really digs in . 
Does your hand , pinky and ring finger get numb?  What you're des ribing sounds like the ulnar nerve. It runs right on the elbow, causes the pain when you smack your funny bone and when you lean on your elbows it cases arm to fall asleep. Try googling ulnar nerve  and treatments, maybe compare that to tendonitis and try the treatments.


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 8, 2014)

I have it bad in both elbows fingers go num hurts to grab a glass and grip from top and kills to straitened arm out first thing in the morning


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 8, 2014)

u need to work on your back hand slice shot


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 8, 2014)

This is what you do with the voodoo floss POB recommended


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 9, 2014)

Man I have to try this I've had this for years only way I could stop it was to stop working out for a week


----------



## Mind2muscle (Mar 9, 2014)

Unfortunately because of the repetitive nature of this sport these type of injuries are unavoidable.  Along with what others have stated I would also try different exercises that don't aggravate the elbow.  I have had tendonitis in this area some time ago and had to give up skull crushers and overhead triceps extensions.  I switched to triceps pulldowns, reverse pulldowns, narrow pushups etc.  It takes time but it will pass as long as there is no nerve involvement.  You could also throw in some super cissus into your supplement regimen.  Good luck man!  Injuries suck but you'll get better.


----------

